# Keeping Kittens Calm After Spay



## flyfshrmn1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello all. I just had my 2 F4 Savannah girls Spay today. The vet said to keep them calm after, so they don't get blood clots or reopen the incision. I thought yeah right. I was right. They are jumping all over the place. What can I do to keep them as calm as possible? Am I going to have to keep them in the bathroom? They are starting to chase eachother all over and Lucy is starting to fly up the cat tree. Any suggestions will be greatly appreaceated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A few hours after Abby was spayed (she was about 5 months old at the time), she was running around and playing. I didn't try to keep her calm. Instead, I just kept an eye on her overall health and her incision. She was fine.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

My two feral sisters wrestled with each other after the first day. I just checked to make sure they hadn't opened their sutures after a bout of rough-housing.


----------



## flyfshrmn1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Thats what I ended up doing. They are doing well.


----------

